# check out this schwinn panther



## chriscokid (Feb 17, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1950-26-schwinn-panther-bicycle-original-paint_W0QQitemZ190373152310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c531fc636#ht_500wt_977


----------

